# Starting in 1st



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

The ticking/clikcing sounds after you shut the engine off are normal. They are the hot componets cooling and as they cool they shrink leading to the noise. That is why it happens only after you have driven for a while.

As for the sounds when you shift the car when it is not running, those are also normal. The mechanism to select a gear is designed to have some rotation while doing so. When you are doing it with the engine stopped, you are hearing the synchro make contaact and the teeth meshing (not gear teeth, but synchro teeth). Also all the parts of the shifter are making little noises.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> The ticking/clikcing sounds after you shut the engine off are normal. They are the hot componets cooling and as they cool they shrink leading to the noise. That is why it happens only after you have driven for a while.
> 
> As for the sounds when you shift the car when it is not running, those are also normal. The mechanism to select a gear is designed to have some rotation while doing so. When you are doing it with the engine stopped, you are hearing the synchro make contaact and the teeth meshing (not gear teeth, but synchro teeth). Also all the parts of the shifter are making little noises.


The sounds I (WE) refering to here is not the clicking sound after engine shut off. The sound appears at the moment I turn off the engine. It seems like when the engine is going from idle rpm to completely stop, a component of it (metal) is shaking a bit. The sound is in a very low volumn, hard to heard if not parked in a close space. I don't know how to discribe it, but I do want to see if other BMW also have that.

eel


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

You may also be hearing the main relay switching off, the fuel pump relay switching off, and lots of other things that happen as you turn off the engine.


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

This is a great website for learning about stick shifting:

http://www.standardshift.com/

The forums are great for getting specific advice. I've been reading it in anticipation of getting my 330i manual. It will be my first


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

eelnoraa said:


> The sounds I (WE) refering to here is not the clicking sound after engine shut off. The sound appears at the moment I turn off the engine. It seems like when the engine is going from idle rpm to completely stop, a component of it (metal) is shaking a bit. The sound is in a very low volumn, hard to heard if not parked in a close space. I don't know how to discribe it, but I do want to see if other BMW also have that.
> 
> eel


I was hearing something similar from my M3. Here's a thread from another board that talks about the M3 "death rattle". I don't know if it's the same as what you're talking about, but the thread advises you to shut your car off with the clutch pedal depressed. If I cut the car off with the clutch depressed, it shuts down without the rattle!

Worth a try!

http://www.m3forum.net/m3forum/showthread.php?t=21640&highlight=death+rattle

Alex


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> The sounds I (WE) refering to here is not the clicking sound after engine shut off. The sound appears at the moment I turn off the engine. It seems like when the engine is going from idle rpm to completely stop, a component of it (metal) is shaking a bit. The sound is in a very low volumn, hard to heard if not parked in a close space. I don't know how to discribe it, but I do want to see if other BMW also have that.
> 
> eel


This may be way off base, but check the flap in your exhaust pipe (when cold!). Mine got sort of stuck once and caused a metalic sound that was esp. evident in enclosed spaces. A simple poke loosened it up and made the clink go away./


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> The sounds I (WE) refering to here is not the clicking sound after engine shut off. The sound appears at the moment I turn off the engine. It seems like when the engine is going from idle rpm to completely stop, a component of it (metal) is shaking a bit. The sound is in a very low volumn, hard to heard if not parked in a close space. I don't know how to discribe it, but I do want to see if other BMW also have that.
> 
> eel


Got car back Friday, and, without going into any detail (they are posting me the paperwork) they basically said the sound was "normal".

Bahnbaum's suggestion to depress the clutch when shutting off, sounds interesting, I'll try that today. The description of "Death Rattle" is very apropos; that's exactly what it sounds like.

Also, mine's a ZHP, so no flap.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

wingspan said:


> Got car back Friday, and, without going into any detail (they are posting me the paperwork) they basically said the sound was "normal".
> 
> Bahnbaum's suggestion to depress the clutch when shutting off, sounds interesting, I'll try that today. The description of "Death Rattle" is very apropos; that's exactly what it sounds like.
> 
> Also, mine's a ZHP, so no flap.


I also visited dealer on Friday to let the SA hear the sound, he claimed the sound is normal, it is the way BMW sound when turn off engine. I guess nothing I can do until the sound get worse.

My is 330 SP, so has the flap, but I am pretty sure it is not the flap, coz the sound come from the front.

I agree with Wingspan and Bahnbaum, the sound seem exactly like the "Dead Rattle". And by turning off engine while depress clutch, it seem helping, but need to try a few more time to comfirm.

Can anyone explain to me what exact is the Dead Rattle? Why is it there? What part of the engine/drive train generate this sound? And what does it mean anything if I have the dead rattle? (any damage?)

Thanks!

eel


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> I also visited dealer on Friday to let the SA hear the sound, he claimed the sound is normal, it is the way BMW sound when turn off engine. I guess nothing I can do until the sound get worse.
> 
> My is 330 SP, so has the flap, but I am pretty sure it is not the flap, coz the sound come from the front.
> 
> ...


eel - Couple things: I got the paperwork from the dealer today -- it was as they told me, basically it was "normal" for the transmission to make this noise. To quote from the report:

A CHECK FOR RATTLE UNDER SHIFTER AREA WHEN VEHICLE IS WARM DURING CLUTCH ENGAGEMENT AND WHEN TURNING VEHICLE OFF

CAUSE: NO PROBLEM FOUND NPF 5361 TEST DROVE CAR. NO ABNORMAL SOUND HEARD. AT TIMES YOU WILL HEAR SOME LITTLE NOISES WITH ENGAGING AND DISENGAGING CLUTCH. THIS IS JUST GEAR BACKLASH IN TEH TRANSMISSION AND DRIVE LINE COMPONENTS SLACKING AND TIGHTING (SIC) UP NO REPAIR AT THIS TIME.

Secondly, I tried the last couple days to depress the clutch when shutting off the car. In every instance I do not hear the death rattle from the driveline.

So I can only conclude that since the engine has not fallen out in 5500 miles, its probably ok  and that I have a transmission that is slightly noisier than most.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

wingspan said:


> A CHECK FOR RATTLE UNDER SHIFTER AREA WHEN VEHICLE IS WARM DURING CLUTCH ENGAGEMENT................


Does your car still make this noise?


----------

